# gifts



## mommyof3girlsandaboy (Dec 21, 2010)

hello my husband and i have been together for 13yrs and have 4 kids together... My issue is my husbands brother wants to take a photo of my 4 kids and get it blown up and put in a frame for his mom for a christmas present.. i feel that you dont use someone elses kids has a gift unless u have children to that u can include(which he doesnt). My husband feels there is nothing wrong with his brother wanting to give this gift.. I told my husband how I feel and he thinks i'm causing an issue over nothing. What should I do?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Let your bil take the picture and give it as gift and remind yourself you would rather be happy than be right.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Was this something you planned to do for them? Do you have the photographic talent to do it yourself, or does your husband? If the answer to both of those is no, then I don't really see it as a problem. If your husband's brother has the talent, the camera, and thought his parents would like this as a gift, then I think it's a very nice gesture. 

This is a member of your family doing this. I could understand being bothered by it if it were a stranger or someone that you didn't know very well, but the way you describe, I don't really see an issue. 
Also, consider that perhaps he really wants to do this as a gift for you and your husband, but said it's for the grandparents because to tell you it's for you would give it away?


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

That is just weird.


----------

